# New Zappa DVD Released



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Torture Never Stops



> Halloween, New York City, 1981
> 
> Live at The Palladium
> 
> ...


http://www.amazon.ca/Zappa-Frank-19...1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297301334&sr=8-1-fkmr1


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...on my amazon wishlist.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Cool. Now if they could just get the Roxy show out there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My brother picked this up and dropped it off for me to watch. Not a huge amount of guitar work on this vid from either Zappa or Vai. But it is a very good video recording given the date and the fact that there is very limited concert footage out there of Zappa live. Good set list and he is in fine form. Worth picking up if you are missing Frank, which I do.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought that loser was dead and buried. Too bad the music world wouldn't leave him that way. I never could stand the guy and his attitude.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I thought that loser was dead and buried. Too bad the music world wouldn't leave him that way. I never could stand the guy and his attitude.


...gosh, i just can't wait to hear your judgement of those of us who revere the man and his music, not to mention your own superior musical tastes.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I thought that loser was dead and buried. Too bad the music world wouldn't leave him that way. I never could stand the guy and his attitude.


That is a fairly brutal comment. As with any music or artist you are certainly entitled to hate it. Very curious though on what you mean by his attitude? Zappa was an extremely hard working composer and musician for the majority of his life. Was never a boozer or druggie. I have a feeling though that you most likely hated George Carlin as well. Just a guess on my part.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That is a fairly brutal comment. As with any music or artist you are certainly entitled to hate it. Very curious though on what you mean by his attitude? Zappa was an extremely hard working composer and musician for the majority of his life. Was never a boozer or druggie. I have a feeling though that you most likely hated George Carlin as well. Just a guess on my part.


...exactly. a simple "not a fan", or "not my cup of tea" would suffice. everyone is entitled to their opinion and personal tastes. 

i have a lot more respect for the musician who simply admits that rap/hiphop (for example) has no appeal for him than the musician who arrogantly proclaims that "rap sucks!", which implies that rap fans, therefore, suck.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I thought that loser was dead and buried. Too bad the music world wouldn't leave him that way. I never could stand the guy and his attitude.


Please list your discography so we may compare FZ to your genius............


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The Edmonton Symphony Orchestra is doing a Frank Zappa presentation coming up, I saw in this morning's paper.

Rap sucks.

I had to.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

keto said:


> Rap sucks.
> I had to.


*chuckle*

"heavy metal sucks" - my 11-year-old daughter


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I thought that loser was dead and buried. Too bad the music world wouldn't leave him that way. I never could stand the guy and his attitude.


As a dumbass teenager I was attracted to certain elements of FZ's music, not fully appreciating what I was listening to. I had selective hearing, and lacked the kind of musical maturity necessary to understand his music. There followed a lengthy period of time in which I never listened to his music, up until his death, when I heard a program about him on the CBC. At the time, CBC only played classical music, so I became curious as to why they might be featuring him. Since then, I've come to appreciate his work and understand his place in history.

Here's a small bit of historical info copied from Wikipedia


Frank Zappa was one of the first to try tearing down the barriers between rock, jazz, and classical music. In the late Sixties his Mothers of Invention would slip from Stravinsky's "Petroushka" into The Dovells' "Bristol Stomp" before breaking down into saxophone squeals inspired by Albert Ayler
The Rolling Stone Illustrated History of Rock & Roll

Zappa earned widespread critical acclaim in his lifetime and after his death. The 2004 Rolling Stone Album Guide writes: "Frank Zappa dabbled in virtually all kinds of music—and, whether guised as a satirical rocker, jazz-rock fusionist, guitar virtuoso, electronics wizard, or orchestral innovator, his eccentric genius was undeniable". Even though his work drew inspiration from many different genres, Zappa was seen establishing a coherent and personal expression. In 1971, biographer David Walley noted that "The whole structure of his music is unified, not neatly divided by dates or time sequences and it is all building into a composite". On commenting on Zappa's music, politics and philosophy, Barry Miles noted in 2004 that they cannot be separated: "It was all one; all part of his 'conceptual continuity'".


Guitar Player Magazine devoted a special issue to Zappa in 1992, and asked on the cover "Is FZ America's Best Kept Musical Secret?" Editor Don Menn remarked that the issue was about "The most important composer to come out of modern popular music". Among those contributing to the issue was composer and musicologist Nicolas Slonimsky, who conducted premiere performances of works of Ives and Varèse in the 1930s. He became friends with Zappa in the 1980s, and said "I admire everything Frank does, because he practically created the new musical millennium. He does beautiful, beautiful work ... It has been my luck to have lived to see the emergence of this totally new type of music."

Conductor Kent Nagano remarked in the same issue that "Frank is a genius. That's a word I don't use often ... In Frank's case it is not too strong ... He is extremely literate musically. I'm not sure if the general public knows that".

Pierre Boulez stated in Musician Magazine's posthumous Zappa tribute article that Zappa "was an exceptional figure because he was part of the worlds of rock and classical music and that both types of his work would survive."

Many music scholars acknowledge Zappa as one of the most influential composers of his generation. As an electric guitarist, he has become highly regarded. In 1994, jazz magazine Down Beat's critics poll placed Zappa in its Hall of Fame.

Zappa was posthumously inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 1995. There, it was written that "Frank Zappa was rock and roll's sharpest musical mind and most astute social critic. He was the most prolific composer of his age, and he bridged genres—rock, jazz, classical, avant-garde and even novelty music—with masterful ease". He received the Grammy Lifetime Achievement Award in 1997. In 2005, the US National Recording Preservation Board included We're Only in It for the Money in the National Recording Registry as "Frank Zappa's inventive and iconoclastic album presents a unique political stance, both anti-conservative and anti-counterculture, and features a scathing satire on hippiedom and America's reactions to it".


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I had the good fortune of seeing Zappa live back in the late 70's at Maple Leaf Gardens in Toronto. That was back in the day when the seating at MLG was Red, Blue, Green, Grey (from ice level to the clouds), and the best we were able to muster was a pair of high row Greens to the extreme right of the stage. In fact, the seats were basically aligned with the front edge of the stage, and all we could see of FZ was his nose when he was at the microphone. Funny, but true.

But the music was amazing....


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

I was at that same concert (I think?). At the start of the 
show he said "Sit down, this ain't no Bay City Rollers concert".


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I seen him at MLG on Nov 11, 1980


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

OK, guys. I knew I was going to take some pretty good hits on my post; perhaps rightly deserved. My dislike of him is not so much based on his music, but I find his music not very pleasant to listen to. As to the man, he may be entitled to his views, as we all are. To me, he is an irritating, overly opinionated man and his views are 100% opposite to mine and I would steer any family and friends away from him if at all possible. On the other hand, I don't think I've said anything that others haven't said publicly.

OK, now that I've really put both feet in my mouth, fire away at me. I'm a big boy and can handle it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> Rap sucks.


Absolutely! I'll likely take a few hits for this one too.:rockon2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

FlipFlopFly said:


> OK, guys. I knew I was going to take some pretty good hits on my post; perhaps rightly deserved. My dislike of him is not so much based on his music, but I find his music not very pleasant to listen to. As to the man, he may be entitled to his views, as we all are. To me, he is an irritating, overly opinionated man and his views are 100% opposite to mine and I would steer any family and friends away from him if at all possible. On the other hand, I don't think I've said anything that others haven't said publicly.
> 
> OK, now that I've really put both feet in my mouth, fire away at me. I'm a big boy and can handle it.


Thats the part I am not understanding. Outside of his involvement in the 80's with the whole censorship thing, Zappa was an incredibly low key personality. Very rarely gave interviews and was never in the spotlight. Outside of a very short (young and dumb) 3 year marriage, he was married to the same woman for 26 years, never ran around on her, was very involved in his kids lives, never led the rock and roll life in any way, shape or form. So when you say "his views" I am just wondering where you are coming from, unless you mean some of his lyrics. He covered the entire spectrum with that.

When I seen him in Buffalo the last time, it was a few months from a Presidential election. He set tables up around the venue, even had one on stage for a bit and encouraged everyone to register to vote and get out and vote. Not for a party of his choice, just get out and vote. He very strongly believed in people making choices and not being told what to do by any organization.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thats the part I am not understanding. Outside of his involvement in the 80's with the whole censorship thing, Zappa was an incredibly low key personality. Very rarely gave interviews and was never in the spotlight. Outside of a very short (young and dumb) 3 year marriage, he was married to the same woman for 26 years, never ran around on her, was very involved in his kids lives, never led the rock and roll life in any way, shape or form. So when you say "his views" I am just wondering where you are coming from, unless you mean some of his lyrics. He covered the entire spectrum with that.
> 
> When I seen him in Buffalo the last time, it was a few months from a Presidential election. He set tables up around the venue, even had one on stage for a bit and encouraged everyone to register to vote and get out and vote. Not for a party of his choice, just get out and vote. He very strongly believed in people making choices and not being told what to do by any organization.


If we ever meet in person, we'll have one great discussion, I'm sure. It could happen, we only live a few miles apart. Regards, Flip.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> Please list your discography so we may compare FZ to your genius............


You would tear me apart in about 2 minutes and likely less for I am no genius on any level or any subject. Musically, FZ was way beyond what I might ever be. Talent, though, doesn't mean you're necessarily right about everything, just as you and I are not.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like Zappa a lot. Opinions vary.

I played this song as a part of my audition for acceptance to a jazz program in college.
YouTube - Frank Zappa - Peaches En Regalia -


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I miss Frank a lot. Being 49 years old I had the good fortune of seeing Frank Zappa here in London 3 times and once in Detroit during my teenage years. His music is truly a part of the soundtrack of my life. He was certainly no loser as someone posted on this thread.....far from it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mario said:


> He was certainly no loser as someone posted on this thread.....far from it.


Yes he was. Do you want to argue?:food-smiley-004:

[video=youtube;teMlv3ripSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teMlv3ripSM&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

FlipFlopFly said:


> OK, guys. I knew I was going to take some pretty good hits on my post; perhaps rightly deserved. My dislike of him is not so much based on his music, but I find his music not very pleasant to listen to. As to the man, he may be entitled to his views, as we all are. To me, he is an irritating, overly opinionated man and his views are 100% opposite to mine and I would steer any family and friends away from him if at all possible. On the other hand, I don't think I've said anything that others haven't said publicly.
> 
> OK, now that I've really put both feet in my mouth, fire away at me. I'm a big boy and can handle it.


Posting your opinion is one thing and that's fine. But your tone seems to be deliberately insulting and inflamatory. That's just bad forum behaviour. Who needs the negativity?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

NGroeneveld said:


> Posting your opinion is one thing and that's fine. But your tone seems to be deliberately insulting and inflamatory. That's just bad forum behaviour. Who needs the negativity?


As I previously posted, I don't think I've said anything that others haven't said publicly. So you do want to argue?:wave:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Everyone's entitled to their opinion. 

Zappa was so far beyond most modern day artists that he was hard to classify. 

Anyone who can hear Peaches en Regalia (and many other pieces) and deny this is not hearing what I'm hearing.

Thant's ok, but to state that Zappa was a loser smacks of trolling to me.

Certainly it should be no surprise that such a statement would get little support among musicians, who typically know better.


I had the privelege of seeing Zappa at the CNE sometime in the 80s. At the time his band included Ralph Armstrong, Chad Whakerman, Steve Vai and a number of other amazing players. 

Although it became clear to me a long time before the show that Zappa's real talents were in composition and arrangement, I was still blindsided by how great an improvisional soloist he was. Vai was fantastic, but was obviously overshadowed as a guitarist on that stage. It was like FZ was channeling Stravinsky or something.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Everyone's entitled to their opinion.
> 
> Zappa was so far beyond most modern day artists that he was hard to classify.
> 
> ...


 Did Stravinsky play Fender or Gibson? ;-)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

washburned said:


> Did Stravinsky play Fender or Gibson? ;-)


Everybody knows Stravinsky was a big SG man, but of course it's well known that FZ was intrigued by and inspired by serialism and 12 tone row music and was a fan of Stravinsky.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> OK, guys. I knew I was going to take some pretty good hits on my post; perhaps rightly deserved. My dislike of him is not so much based on his music, but I find his music not very pleasant to listen to. As to the man, he may be entitled to his views, as we all are. To me, he is an irritating, overly opinionated man and his views are 100% opposite to mine and I would steer any family and friends away from him if at all possible. On the other hand, I don't think I've said anything that others haven't said publicly.
> 
> OK, now that I've really put both feet in my mouth, fire away at me. I'm a big boy and can handle it.


...this is far more articulate and well thought out than your original "loser" post, although the "others have said the same thing" rationale makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I have loved FZ since about 1966, when I was just a wee lad of 8! I had the good fortune of having a very liberal musical education and although I know that Frank had a big ego and was sometimes overly demanding, demeaning to those less talented than his high standard and produced some lyrics and music which pushed the limits of acceptability, accessibility and good taste... he was probably the most prolific, experimental musical genius of the 20th century (that's arguable of course!).

I was lucky enough to have owned every Zappa LP he ever released at one time (or at least the ones which were commercially available) and got to see him at least five times (I can't remember the exact number of concerts). The man helped me develop my own personality and independent opinion, taught me all about what music can be, made me learn to appreciate such diverse forms as jazz, classical music and doo-*** and entertained me to no end as I went through the many formative phases of my young life.

Flip, if you're going to 'dis' Zappa, at least tell us what you don't like about him - specifically!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Alex Csank said:


> I have loved FZ since about 1966, when I was just a wee lad of 8! I had the good fortune of having a very liberal musical education and although I know that Frank had a big ego and was sometimes overly demanding, demeaning to those less talented than his high standard and produced some lyrics and music which pushed the limits of acceptability, accessibility and good taste... he was probably the most prolific, experimental musical genius of the 20th century (that's arguable of course!).
> 
> I was lucky enough to have owned every Zappa LP he ever released at one time (or at least the ones which were commercially available) and got to see him at least five times (I can't remember the exact number of concerts). The man helped me develop my own personality and independent opinion, taught me all about what music can be, made me learn to appreciate such diverse forms as jazz, classical music and doo-*** and entertained me to no end as I went through the many formative phases of my young life.
> 
> Flip, if you're going to 'dis' Zappa, at least tell us what you don't like about him - specifically!


How about you buy me a beer the next time I go to Lachine and I'll bend your ear for about an hour? Regards, Flip.


----------

